

HN meetup at linuxcon? - olefoo

Any other Hacker News readers at LinuxCon? Want to have a meetup? Or a drinkup?
======
olefoo
So if you're at Linuxcon the irc channel is #linuxcon on freenode.net If you'd
like to get together with other entrepreneurially minded linux geeks, post in
this thread.

